# Visitors Visa Section 11 (6)



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

To anyone who has once applied for this VISA, please tell me how long did it take before yu the results of application came thru???


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

mine was first time 9 months and then renewal 6 months


----------



## BillionHouse (May 11, 2017)

Bongie.angel said:


> To anyone who has once applied for this VISA, please tell me how long did it take before yu the results of application came thru???


According to VFS/Department of Home Affairs guide, all temporary residence duration applications takes 4 - 8 weeks. Permanent Residence duration 8 - 10 weeks.

I hope that helps


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

permanent 8 to 10 weeks, r u ok ???


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

I had friends applied for it last year and it took a month to come out.


----------



## Ylaw_ (Sep 23, 2016)

I applied with my sister around Jan/Fabruary on the same day. My sister got hers after1,5 months, I got mine a month later....


----------



## Abi.Mayor (Oct 9, 2016)

I applied for my wife and it took 7 weeks for the visa to be issued


----------



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

waiting for mine. getting anxious


----------



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Bongie, My first Visitors Visa Section 11 (6) took 6 weeks. The renewal took 3 weeks. I have recently heard that visa applications get processed quickly. Leading team is 3 to 6 weeks.


----------

